# Any pictures of well-groomed backsides? (Your dog's please.)



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone have pictures they can share of well trimmed, well groomed butt feathers on your golden?

I'm taking Rookie to a new groomer next week. The last one did a bit of a hack job on his backside. His tail is also seriously scraggly looking, but it's easy to find pictures of golden tails with that lovely fan. I'd like to also have a nice photo of well groomed butt feathers to bring along for discussion with the groomer. Rookie has a lot of coat so when they are trimmed poorly he looks unkempt.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

"See this picture?.... I want my dogs butt to look like THAT!" <heeheeheehee>


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> "See this picture?.... I want my dogs butt to look like THAT!" <heeheeheehee>


Yup, that's pretty much what I'm planning on!! I figure I've got a better chance of getting what I'm looking for if I have visual aids. I don't really care if they think I'm a loon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would never trim a Goldens butt feathers! Just tidy the hocks and trim the tail with the fan


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I would never trim a Goldens butt feathers! Just tidy the hocks and trim the tail with the fan


The problem is that they were hacked a bit last time. Not completely terrible, but it left them looking uneven and a bit scraggly. So they do need to be trimmed back to looking a bit more natural.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I would never trim a Goldens butt feathers! Just tidy the hocks and trim the tail with the fan


 Some goldens have some seriouse butt feathers that love to gather poop. 

I use to groom but not anymore. I never took pictures of a golden trim though. sorry 
A lot of the goldens I did they wanted shaved down. :no:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

bumping -- I'd love to see pics, too. (I took a pic off this forum when I took my guy in for his trim, just to keep 'em from going extreme). We weren't 100% pleased with butt feathers (too choppy), but our neighbor dog got his butt shaved


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I would never trim a Goldens butt feathers! Just tidy the hocks and trim the tail with the fan


You must have never had a dog with butt feathers like Danny's. His were about 10 inches long and stringy. Every time he pooped, he got poop and dirt all over them. I used thinning shears (based on advice here) and man oh man did that make a huge difference!

Before:









After. I had a picture of just his butt after I did the feathers, but I can't find it any more.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinning sheers are by FAR the best things to use. I was taught to use curved scissors but nothing ever came out as good. Even on shihtzu heads.. I'd always finish off with thinning sheers. It looks more natural.
I gave mine away though  Gave all my grooming stuff away to my ex's aunt.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My favorite "backside" shot... I would never trim that!

Zoom...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> My favorite "backside" shot... I would never trim that!
> 
> Zoom...


I would never trim that either! That's GORGEOUS!! Having to cut that off of Brooklyn because she'd been so neglected nearly made me cry!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

My Scotty had a natural beautiful feathered behind, but I gave in and trimmed it a few weeks ago. Poor baby had diarrhea and he hated it every time I had to clean him. His feathers were long and gorgeous. I made the mistake of getting Sully trimmed over a year ago and her hair has never been the same.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> My favorite "backside" shot... I would never trim that!
> 
> Zoom...


Stunning butt, no, seriously!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldenmomma said:


> My Scotty had a natural beautiful feathered behind, but I gave in and trimmed it a few weeks ago. Poor baby had diarrhea and he hated it every time I had to clean him. His feathers were long and gorgeous. I made the mistake of getting Sully trimmed over a year ago and her hair has never been the same.


Oh this scares me. Took Tazzie to a new groomer the time before last and the girl chopped off all her butt feathers! They were gone! I was horrified. Have since found a new, wonderful groomer who was like "Um, who took the scissors to your dog?". I explained what happened. I'm hoping they come back just as nice as they were before, but I think its going to take awhile.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

fostermom said:


> You must have never had a dog with butt feathers like Danny's. His were about 10 inches long and stringy. Every time he pooped, he got poop and dirt all over them. I used thinning shears (based on advice here) and man oh man did that make a huge difference!


Yeah, a couple of mine have long stringy feathers on their butts and Biscuit has long stringy but thick chest fur which needs the thinning shears to look nice.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

This thread cracks me up. 
The Old English Sheepdog website that I frequent talks about Sheepie butts all of the time. We thought it was a Sheepie thing. I can't wait to tell them about this.

I have cleaned lots of Golden butts and combed them out, but I have never trimmed the feathers. And I have cleaned, combed and trimmed lots of Sheepie butts.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> This thread cracks me up.
> The Old English Sheepdog website that I frequent talks about Sheepie butts all of the time. We thought it was a Sheepie thing. I can't wait to tell them about this.
> 
> I have cleaned lots of Golden butts and combed them out, but I have never trimmed the feathers. And I have cleaned, combed and trimmed lots of Sheepie butts.


 
HAHAHA! Now, an OES butt is a _BUTT_!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

This is what Rookie's lovely butt feathers looked like before they were hacked.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

mdoats said:


> This is what Rookie's lovely butt feathers looked like before they were hacked.


Oh no! Someone hacked those gorgeous feathers? Jasper has beautiful, full feathers like that. I just keep them combed out and they look really good. Unlike Danny's that are so stringy. The stringy ones tend to knot up really easily and quickly, too. I have had to cut a few out of Danny's, never out of Jasper's.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Honestly it wasn't terrible. But it was just a bit of a hack job and I don't want it to happen again. Maybe all I need to do is show the groomer the way it looked before and tell her that I'd like Rookie to get back to that point but I want it to look neat in the meantime.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe I'm weird, but I prefer the feathers to be a little shorter. When they're long they very often look dirty and unkempt, and that's just not attractive. Of course, well-groomed show dogs with long feathers look GORGEOUS, but that's not usually what I see.

That said, I LOVE golden butts. I wish people posted more picture of their dogs' butts!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, here is a picture of both my boy's butts. Jasper's is much fluffier and Danny's is much, ummmm, less so.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry I have to do this........

*mMMMm Golden Booty Yarrrrr*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Baby booty to the third power:


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL PG that would count as gold nuggets booty Cute photo. That first you post washe/she one you bred or showed? That structure and coat were amazing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> LOL PG that would count as gold nuggets booty Cute photo. That first you post washe/she one you bred or showed? That structure and coat were amazing.


Aren't they just the cutest butts??? 
The first pic is my Zoom - BISS Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com, bred by Sylvia Donahey. Zoom is the dam of two, _almost _four, champions so far. She is snoring behind my chair right now.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

My older girl is just starting to feather very nicely. SHe comes from a breeder known for some beautiful coats & feathers. Here are a couple of her & baby butt Kuper also. She said fro the tail just grab all the feathers & slide your hand to and past the tip of tail, after you get past the tip about a hand, cut what is sticking out of the end of your hand.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I would never trim a Goldens butt feathers! Just tidy the hocks and trim the tail with the fan


]
I invite you to clean up the poop streaks on Max's butt fluff when it's not trimmed up. It's not one of the most fun parts of my day.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I *LOVE* golden butts and feathers. I am CONSTANTLY playing with M2's... they're always like, "MOM... WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?:no:"

They should make pillows out of butt feathers instead of duck feathers... 

Anywho. I took some pictures of Mojo's growing butt feathers. They look better in person, and the flash kinda made them look weird.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Love the baby butts! 

Here's what I have for butt shots. I never take any of Brooklyn's poor chopped butt feathers, because it makes me sad!

Fat foster Ivy (Adopted now. Hers were trimmed before I got her, and I do not dig the look:










Holiday's booty- nothing trimmed except tail, feet, pasterns, hocks and ears:










Lindsay (now Casey), an adopted former foster, in a picture with her new mom. Nothing trimmed except tail and feet and pasterns:


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I know most of you will disapprove but we shaved Mitchell down every summer! I always thought he looked handsome either way. I can tell you that he had a really bad attitude (sulking) when he would come home from the groomer! lol
I would always tell him "you went to the groomer and they dressed him up lik a yellow lab"! That's the part I think he hated most.
With that said, I always felt like his hair, feathers and all came back, otherwise we would not have continued this ritual year after year.


----------



## usmcmueller (Feb 4, 2008)

My wife is always on me to trim up Moose's backside but I think it looks good. When we go to the woods it is full of burrs but it's a reason to groom him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka's butt feathers had gotten SO thick and long they looked like a bouffant ball gown rather than a skirt! I am terrible when it comes to thinning. I also think I avoid taking pics of his butt! I found this one that shows how thick he was . (He really needed a good brushing here!)

Well my new groomer really chopped them. I had requested a small trim. Next time I will make it clear no more "turning him into a lab!"
She also really cut his arm feathers which I didn't realize till she was gone.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

check out a thread I started in April _Tail pics request_

some good pics & advice 

so that reminds me it was end of April I got Bridger's rear trimmed and I'm so ready to have it done again. He's a mucky country dog & needs tidying up for winter mud.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah I was sad to see his fore arm feathers chopped!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yeah I was sad to see his fore arm feathers chopped!



Are you talking about Selka?

I know! I couldn't believe it! I like this groomer (this was only our 2nd time) but I will have to be VERY clear with her next time. Thank God , we only get him groomed by a groomer every ten weeks. (That's all I can afford)


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Baby booty to the third power:


 
These are the cutest little fuzzy butts I have ever seen!!!! 
Zoom is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love all the butt in this post!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

What a fun thread! I love those baby butts!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly's butt feathers are not too impressive. I took her to the groomer once and asked for a bath and brush and her paws trimmed and they trimmed a lot more than that. :uhoh: They never really grew back as thick, but they were never that long and thick to begin with.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Okay, here is a picture of both my boy's butts. Jasper's is much fluffier and Danny's is much, ummmm, less so.


Omgosh! Does Danny EVER look like Duke from that angle! Down to the long legs, nose, stringy butt feathers.

If I hadn't known you'd swear that's a picture of Sophie and Dukus. The size difference between the two, and the fluffiness of Jasper's butt as well.

Sooo, "What Fostermom said"  Only picture Sophie and Duke.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

puddinhd58 said:


> These are the cutest little fuzzy butts I have ever seen!!!!
> Zoom is just beautiful!!!


I agree!! Of course, I may be a bit biased about Zoom since she is my Bailey's half sister! 

Here are a few I just snapped of Bailey, though I doubt they are considered "well groomed".  She went through a major shed a few months ago, and her tail has looked a bit scraggly since. Is that normal? 

Her back has gotten wavy too, so it will be interesting to see if it stays that way. I'm curious what her coat will look like in a year or so (she just turned one), so threads like this are very interesting!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this thread did it!! Bridger has grooming app't next week!

whatever happens, I'll post pic results next Wed

but you wanted pics of good rears ...sorry


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Annable has always had very long, stringy feathering. After a bout of diarrhea where I had to bathe her rear every few hours (including the middle of the night) for several days if I wanted to allow her back in the house, I decided it would have to be cut. I took off a few inches with thinning shears. It did not look bad and no more problems with needing to wash.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

maybe not perfect - but here's Bridger post-grooming. Would have liked a little more of tail/butt feather trim. But since we have an "outline" I'm going to Sally's Beauty Supply & get some thinners so DH can trim (he has a much better eye/hand for that kind of thing).

pre-groom is 2 posts up


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

heheheh I love this pic


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie's bloomers right after the groomer, they did a great job just trimming and not cutting them. The next pic is about a year after the trim, they have not been trimmed again.


----------

